# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  help my ADF!

## Pekams

I found my small ADF had a  thread in the anus for two days (just as the photo). But its eating is normal, and  now I don't find obvious abnormal behavior. I feed it living bloodworms.
Does my ADF get ill in the digestive system? or it just defecates? what should I do now?
Thank you!

----------

